# CF-Karte raus und wieder rein geht nicht. :(



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Ubuntu-System (das aktuellste, fragt mich aber bitte nicht nach der Version  Habe es heute morgen erst heruntergeladen und installiert.)

Jetzt verwende ich eine CompactFlash-Karte, welche ich ueber PCMCIA in mein Notebook integriere.

Die Karte hat die bezeichnung hde (also /dev/hde).

Wenn ich die Karte einstecke, wird sie auch erkannt und automatisch ein Icon auf dem Desktop angelegt. Somit wird sie automaisch gemountet.

Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich die karte entferne (umount /dev/hde), herausnehme und wieder einstecke wird sie nicht wieder erkannt. Why?

Ich habe schon versucht, die Karte in einem Ordner zu mounten, aber brachte auch nix.

Wenn ich versuche, die Karte zu mounten, dann passiert nix. Das System stuerzt nicht ab, allerdings bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung, o.Ae.!
Die Konsole friert auch nicht ein oder so, aber es tut sich einfach nichts.
Es sieht so aus als wuerde die Konsole arbeiten, aber der Vorgang wird nie beendet.. es laeuft ins Nirvana..

Mache ich etwas falsch?
Wenn ja: Was?

Thanks.


P.S.:
Um die CF-Karte wieder mounten zu koennen muss ich komplett rebooten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich mein dazu hatte ich mal was gelesen.
Da wurde, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gesagt, dass das daran liegt, dass die CardReader nicht Bescheid geben wenn eine Karte eingesteckt oder rausgezogen wird.
Hab danach selbst nicht weitergeguckt.

Falls Dein CardReader extern ist, und nicht wie meiner im Floppy integriert, dann sollte es helfen den CardReader abzustoepseln und neu zu verbinden.
Stand mein ich so in der Info die ich gelesen hab.

Ich werd zuhause mal schauen ob ich die noch finde.


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Oktober 2005)

Hoi.

Das prob is, dass es ein PCMCIA-Viech is 
is halt nen Notebook.

Und da ich keinen CF-Slot habe, muss ich es per pcmcia-adapter machen.

Dieser wird bei jedem mount komplett rein und nach jedem umount komplett entfernt (also nicht nur die CF-Karte, sonder auch die PCMCIA-Adapterkarte).

Die CF-Karte steckt in der PCMCIA-karte sozusagen drinne, darum muss die PCMCIA immer mit raus, weil ich sonst net an die CF-Karte rankomme.

Aber danke erstmal


----------

